# Anyone have....? (color/coat question)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hey, just wondering if any of you members have or have come across a photo of a long haired black sable gsd...

i'm also wondering if maybe LH's just dont show up much in the bloodlines that most commonly produce black sables, such as DDR etc...

this little girl is all i was able to find, she's from czech working lines, but there are no adult photos of her yet.

thanks in advance for any photos/info.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, she is a beauty! Can't wait to see what contributions will be made if she is the teaser!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I know of no adult pics to show you, but it seems to me they are not that common, and yet this year I know of a few who were whelped. Our members Chris and Tim Wild had one who has gone to live with member DeeJay, so we'll likely get to watch her grow.










And I believe another member Connie Krebs also had a couple/few this past Spring.

Her site 

Now that the SV has changed their ways about allowing Long Coats, I expect we'll see more as time goes by. While many eschew the longer hair as it is more grooming, many prefer the look. Having one each, I can tell you I pull as much hair out of my smooth as my coat.

Enjoy This Day!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

The top picture was taken after the dog got out of the pool . He is a long coat although the feathers around the ears have gone away as he has gotten older. The shot on the top makes you think maybe he is not a coat but the picture beneath that one gives you an idea of how long the fur is.
18 month old Female Long Coat:


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Vandal


i love this look! thank you for this anne.

wow!

i want i want i want!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wicked on this board has a gorgeous LH that I am sure you will appreciate!!! He is dark

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=556591#Post556591

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=541106#Post541106

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=611465#Post611465

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=624536#Post624536

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=641541#Post641541

I just searched for minute and they came up







Great pictures, I hope she doesnt mind.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you're absolutely right kelso - taser is an AMAZING looking dog. VERY impressive coat!

okay, its settled, i'll put it out into the universe now... first black sable LH male under 2 to show up in rescue is mine!!!

only (realistically) i hope that this time i dont actually find him an hour later like tilden, lol. i thought all the specifics were at least putting me off a year or so...

thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: kelso Wicked on this board has a gorgeous LH that I am sure you will appreciate!!! He is dark
> 
> I just searched for minute and they came up
> 
> ...


Thank you kelso!







I don't mind at all!

by Camerafodder


> Quote:you're absolutely right kelso - taser is an AMAZING looking dog. VERY impressive coat!


Thank you Camerafodder!

Taser is Czech/West German lines. I don't consider him a black sable, but he is a dark sable.

Here's my favorite shots of him:









In this shot, you'll see he had had a hot spot near the base of his tail that I had shaved, but you can see more of his coat.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The big copyright symbol hides the hotspot quite well ;-)

I can haz purty sable? xD


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Taser.......
















That is just one gorgeous hunk of dog!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> only (realistically) i hope that this time i dont actually find him an hour later like tilden, lol. i thought all the specifics were at least putting me off a year or so...


Lol better ask Kelso about making statements like that on this board. Someone's likely to say, "as a matter of fact. . ."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it wasn't untill recently i started liking sables. after attending a few dog shows i saw the dark sables/black sables and i changed my mind about them. wow, a black or dark long hair sable i would have in a nano second. the dog in the picture posted is just drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: wicked1996
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kelso Wicked on this board has a gorgeous LH that I am sure you will appreciate!!! He is dark
> ...


in the pics of just the head shots if u subrtact the ears he reminds me of a male lion with a full mane


----------

